# Trade Galaxy Nexus for Droid RAZR?



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I originally tried to trade my Galaxy Nexus for a RAZR Maxx (I want that battery life), but it isn't working out. Should I trade my GNex for a regular, white Droid RAZR? My gut tells me no because of the GNex's superior screen and the promise of updates, but I don't know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tbis (Aug 7, 2012)

MattWheelerGA said:


> I originally tried to trade my Galaxy Nexus for a RAZR Maxx (I want that battery life), but it isn't working out. Should I trade my GNex for a regular, white Droid RAZR? My gut tells me no because of the GNex's superior screen and the promise of updates, but I don't know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No way I have both. a galaxy nexus and just bought a droid RAZR maxx limited edition on eBay and the RAZR is lacking in the custom ROM department. The screen is not as nice. It doesn't feel as nice in your hand. The maxx has a great battery but a regular RAZR is terrible. Try buying an extended battery and try and trade for a Maxx if u want a RAZR. Use that as an inventive for a trade. U Can get a cheap 3800mahh one on eBay that looks just like the 60$ one. And say to the potential trader my nexus has a stronger battery than your maxx and i also have the stock one. That will probably tip the scales your way. But don't trade for a regular RAZR. And you won't be on stock jelly bean for awhile.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, mislead and lie is always top notch in my book.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

I actually just traded my gnex for a razr, and I couldn't be happier with it. The gnex had a much better selection of ROMs but the build quality and radios were crap. And I'm getting much better battery out of the RAZR. Plus, I can always just build my own ROM.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a RAZR I would like to trade for a gnex. The RAZR is a great phone but I like the plentiful ROMs kernels etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbar9607 (May 28, 2012)

ive had both the razr maxx and nexus and to be honest the nexus is crap outside the fact of unlocked bootloader and development. the maxx has roms just not as many and no unlocked bootloader but the build quality and battery life make it so much nicer to have as a daily phone. now for the razr hd or maxx hd is best due to build quality, battery and now ulocked bootloader


----------

